# remplir le bas



## francoz

Dans les paroles de la chanson Accordéoniste d'Edith Piaf on trouve cette ligne (en italiques): 

  La fille de joie est belle
  Au coin de la rue là-bas
  Elle a une clientèle
_Qui lui remplit son bas_
**** Règle 17. Martine (Mod...)


  Ca veut dire qu'il fait l'amour avec elle ou qu'il lui paye pour son service en lui donnant de l’argent dans son bas (chaussettes féminines)?

  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Remplir son bas_ = lui donner de l'argent


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut francoz,

J'ai pensé au « bas de laine », qu'on remplit quand on veut se constituer un pécule, mettre de l'argent de côté, thésauriser... Donc les clients, en lui donnant de l'argent pour ses services, remplissent (indirectement) son bas.
Mais effectivement, le jeu de mots que tu proposes (le bas... du ventre est aussi « rempli ») n'est pas impossible...


----------



## francoz

Merci, j'ai pense qu'il s'agit de quelque chose plus vulgaire...


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais effectivement, le jeu de mots que tu proposes (le bas... du ventre est aussi « rempli ») n'est pas impossible...





francoz said:


> Merci, j'ai pense qu'il s'agit de quelque chose plus vulgaire...



Je ne crois vraiment pas, non.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne crois vraiment pas, non.


On n'est pas dans la tête de l'auteur. Et Edith chantait des chansons plutôt crues. Alors rien n'est impossible.
Pour ma part, j'avoue n'avoir jamais pensé à ce jeu de mots de moi-même.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Edith chantait des chansons plutôt crues


 
Non, Karine, pas d'accord avec cette déclaration : as-tu des textes qui l'attestent ? Elle n'a, à ma connaissance jamais rien chanté de leste ni de cru (mais je n'ai pas repris toute sa discographie).

Si le jeu de mot imaginé par Francoz ferait rire aujourd'hui, il n'était pas vraiment dans le goût de l'époque, et surtout ne cadre pas avec le style de chansons de Piaf, même s'il est a été élevée dans un bordel ...

Examinons aussi le contexte de la chanson : il s'agit de faire des économies pour ... se payer un bordel, précisément ("Ils prendront une maison") ; donc je ne doute pas qu'il s'agisse du bas de laine.
De plus, ce qui intéresse la fille de joie, ce n'est pas de "se faire remplir" (son maq s'en charge), mais de gagner du fric ("elle a une clientèle") !

Dommage pour le jeu de mot, il était fin ...


----------



## Berri00

Désolé mas une chanson est aussi une poésie. Je suis donc de l'opinion qu'il s'agisse bien d'un jeu de mot entre les deux cas possibles. D'ailleurs, c'est ridicule de réfuter cette hypothèse quand on sait qu' Edith Piaf a été elevée dans un bordel.
Je ne le savais pas avant de vos lire et avais déjà la certitude du jeu de mot qu' en lisant la strophe (ne sachant pas encore l'auteur).

Maître Capello _remplir son bas_ est une expréssion beaucoup utilisée en France?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

L'auteur est Michel Emer et la chanson date de 1942.
Quant à faire un rapprochement entre la vie d'Edith Piaf (plus que dissolue) et ses chansons, sachons nous en garder ! il y a là la distance entre l'artiste et la femme ... et autant Piaf était pocharde et inconséquente dans sa vie privée, autant, quant il s'agissait de boulot, elle ne rigolait plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Berri00 said:


> Maître Capello, _remplir son bas_ est-elle une expression beaucoup utilisée en France?


Ça, il faut le demander aux Français !   Mais _a priori_, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit très fréquente de nos jours…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Ça, il faut le demander aux Français !   Mais _a priori_, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit très fréquente de nos jours…


Elle ne l'est pas, non, car il y a longtemps que les Français ont cessé de mettre leurs économies dans leurs bas !
Mais dans les années 40, par contre, l'image était certainement très populaire encore.

Pour ma part, je ne crois pas au jeu de mot. Comme Piotr Ivanovitch, je pense qu'il relèverait d'un mauvais goût hors de propos dans une telle chanson.
Et qui plus est, je vous rappelle qu'en français, on n'emploie pas de possessif pour les parties du corps, comme il l'a été expliqué maintes et maintes fois dans ces forums !
Si l'auteur avait voulu faire ce jeu de mot, il aurait écrit _qui lui remplit le bas_ pour justement faire germer l'ambigüité.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

On dira plutôt _faire son bas_ [_de laine_] ... àmha, comme on dit _faire sa pelote_.

P.S. pour rebondir sur l'intervention de Tilt, à laquelle je souscris complètement, reconnaissons que le sens eût été tout autre si l'expression avait été "qui lui remplit *le* ventre" avec la double acception possible de ventre ... Quant à "qui lui remplit *le* bas", si ç'avait été le texte, il n'y aurait eu aucune ambiguïté : c'était le porno qu'il eût fallu comprendre.


----------



## Grop

Je crois qu'on utilise encore un peu _bas de laine_ (comme _avoir un bas de laine_ -> avoir des économies) mais c'est plutôt vieilli.

On trouve le bas de laine dans un contexte très similaire*, dans la chanson de Brassens La Route aux Quatre Chansons.



			
				Brassens said:
			
		

> Il lui fallait des ducatons
> Dedans son bas de laine
> Pour n´avoir plus de peine.



* Mais sans possibilité de jeu de mot graveleux


----------



## Trinite

Je pense aussi au bas de laine.


----------



## Berri00

Bon, peut-être que effectivement il n'y a pas de jeu de mots si l' expression signifie donner de l'argent. Je ne la connaissais pas. De toute façon le paragraphe entier est à connotation sexuelle et donc le choix de cette expression ne me paraît pas du tout frivole ou désinvolte. Mais ce n'est que mon interprétation.


----------



## itka

Ce jeu de mot minable n'aurait jamais pu être seulement imaginé par Piaf ! C'est tout simplement impensable. Il faut méconnaître totalement le style de ses chansons pour avoir cette idée.

Je suis plus que d'accord  avec Piotr, Tilt et Maître Capello. 
Je crois que personne n'aurait même compris ce sens, à l'époque où la chanson a été créée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Berri00 said:


> De toute façon le paragraphe entier est à connotation sexuelle et donc le choix de cette expression ne me paraît pas du tout frivole ou désinvolte.


 Non, ce n'est pas parce qu'on parle d'une fille de joie qu'il y a forcément une connotation sexuelle… D'ailleurs toute la chanson évoque la musique – la java, pour être précis – et l'amour, non les passes…


----------



## itka

C'est une chanson d'amour ! D'amour et seulement d'amour... et si vous y comprenez autre chose, c'est que vous ne l'avez pas du tout comprise.

Le métier de la fille, loin de ramener le texte au niveau sexuel, l'en éloigne encore plus : le sexe, ici, c'est un métier, ça n'a aucune importance, ça ne sert qu'à gagner de l'argent pour un avenir heureux dans le seul monde qu'on connaisse et ça ne joue aucun rôle dans l'amour qu'elle chante.

C'est -entre autres choses- une façon de dire, de chanter, que l'amour se moque bien du cadre où il fleurit. Dans le pire des contextes, il garde sa pureté et sa sincérité.


----------



## Berri00

> Et les doigts secs et longs de l'artiste
> Ça lui rentre dans la peau
> Par le bas, par le haut


Excusez moi, mais si cela n'est pas à connotation sexuelle alors je ne comprends rien de rien. Si l'auteur a repris le terme "par le bas" encore une fois ce n'est pas du tout par hasard, il ne faut pas être naïf à ce point quand même. Mais chaqu'un en fait son interprétation, ce qui fait d'ailleurs une partie de la beauté de la poésie.

De ma part, l'intention est claire et rien au monde ne pourra me faire voir le contraire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut la comagnie,

Je pensais bien que ce fil allait faire réagir. 
Rien de plus drôle que les certitudes dans l'interprétation de paroles de chanson ou de poème. Là où certains ne voient que pureté de l'amour et/ou simple ode à la musique, d'autres peuvent voir le côté passionnel et charnel de l'amour et/ou de la musique. Histoire d'interprétation, en effet.
Pourquoi faudrait-il que certains se trompent et que d'autres aient raison ?

Encore bravo à francoz pour avoir réussi à susciter les passions ici.


----------



## Berri00

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> L'auteur est Michel Emer et la chanson date de 1942.
> Quant à faire un rapprochement entre la vie d'Edith Piaf (plus que dissolue) et ses chansons, sachons nous en garder ! il y a là la distance entre l'artiste et la femme ... et autant Piaf était pocharde et inconséquente dans sa vie privée, autant, quant il s'agissait de boulot, elle ne rigolait plus.



Je ne connaissais pas l' auteur de la chanson.


----------



## Xence

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais effectivement, le jeu de mots...


Bas de laine ou bas de l'aine... telle est la question !


----------

